# Charlie Parker : Two Thousand / Deux Mille



## Punky Zoé

Connaissez-vous l'homme qui marche sur les mains,
celui qui conduit son French cart de salle en salle,
celui qui distribue des bonbons aux élèves méritants,
celui qui "progresse",

bref, Charlie Parker has reached 2,000 !!! (plus ceux qu'on lui cache ! )

_* Félicitations Charlie !!!   *_​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> [...]  celui qui distribue des bonbons aux élèves méritants, [...]


Toi aussi tu les mérites, Charlie ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## hunternet

Bravo Bird pour ces 2000 posts, ils t'ont fait progresser, ainsi que tes élèves !

C'est un plaisir de pouvoir t'aider sur ce forum Charlie Parker !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Un grand merci à Punky Zoé, à Karine et à Hunternet. Je peux dire franchement qu'apprendre le français est la chose la plus significative que j'ai faite dans ma vie. Vous tous m'avez tellement aider. C'est comme avoir des amis francophones assis à côté de moi dans mon bureau.


----------



## Missrapunzel

J'arrive encore après la bataille!! 
Bravo Charlie_Parker pour tes 2000 posts!! Et quel courage d'enseigner le français à des adolescents, je suis très admirative!!!  
Tu es un co-member très sympathique et convivial et c'est un plaisir de voir tes posts.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Bravo Charlie!

Mais si j'ai bien compris, dans ta classe, c'est à l'embonpoint qu'on reconnait les élèves les plus assidus?


----------



## Nicomon

Bravo Charlie pour cette 2e postifête (je l'écris à la québécoise) 

C'est toujours un plaisir pour moi aussi de participer à tes posts... qui mènent parfois à de vives discussions québéco/hexagono françaises. 

Parce que je pense comme Karine que tu les mérites, j'ai pour toi des bonbons en chanson des assortis à lire et pour te "sucrer le bec" des bêtises de cambrai (ça te changera de celles de tes élèves) et l'origine de leur nom


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nicomon pour ce très beau cadeau. J'ai surtout aimé la chanson. J'ai envie de l'apprendre de la chanter aux élèves. Toutes les réponses et messages privés sont pour moi comme des cadeaux, mais le vôtre était sans conteste le meilleur.


----------



## geve

Toujours des bonnes questions, et un intérêt manifeste pour toutes les choses langagières. Il y a des élèves qui sont vernis. 
Félicitations Charlie !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci geve. Vous m'avez beaucoup encouragé.


----------



## Suehil

You so often ask interesting questions - I learn a lot from your posts.

Congratulations on the 2000!

Sue


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Suehil.


----------

